# Timberland wood stove



## MSmith66 (Aug 26, 2011)

Looking for any help on determining the size gasket for a double door Timberland wood stove.  The gasket is fastened to the stove and not the doors. 
Thank you.


----------



## jbrown451@gmail.com (Aug 30, 2011)

I have the same issue, only a single door. I believe you can just measure the gasket channel on the stove front. 1/2 channel should be 1/2 gasket.


----------

